# Best Baitcasting Line



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've been using 12lb stren on my baitcaster lately and it seems to backlash and get tangled a lot. I was thinking of trying fireline. What line do you guys prefer for a baitcast reel?


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

I like fireline for spinning reels but I wouldn't use it for baitcasters. It tends to dig in and backlashes fairly easy. I like P-Line CXX for my baitcasters. It just might be one of the stronger mono's out there. If you're looking for something other than mono for your baitcaster, I would suggest trying Power Pro. Very strong, no stretch and no memory.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

I have always used stren.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My favorite is Power Pro. It is limp and does not dig in. Once you get your brake set properly you can really uncork a cast with it. Jpackr, I am not sure what all brands of superbraids you have tried but if you have not tried PowerPro on you baitcasters I think you will be surprised at its performance. I was sort of the other way on theory in that I did not go to superbraids for my spinning reels for quite some time. However the sensitivity is just tough to beat. However there are still times when a bit of stretch is needed to hold a fish and therefore the monos still hold a place in my tackle.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I use Berkley Trilene XT on my Ambassadeur reels for Muskies. It helps when you fish a lake like West Branch that is full of Zebras and timber. If I were bass fishing, I would use the softer Berkley Trilene XL, to me it is less likely to kink and snarl than Stren.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I used Magnaflex on my baitcasters all last year. It seemed to outperform all the other lines I had tried. It rarely backlashed and when it did, it untangled in a hurry. I use ten pund test for cranks, 14 for spinnerbaits, and 17 for jigs. I'm very happy with its sensitivity and that little bit of stretch has saved me a time or two. 

You're going to get a hundred different (and yet still honest) answers. Depends on your style of fishing. I have stayed away from superbraids myself because of the little or no stretch, but have considered it for my spinninig gear and Lake Erie. 

Eric


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I UsE The Stren For The Bait Reels Becuase Of The High Mem It Has And The Way Its Put On The Reel Dont Spiral. The Braided I Use On Spin Cast Because Of The LOW Mem. Dont Get Me Wrong,spin Cast And Momo Are Great For Small Jigs In Clear Water But Theres A Place For It All.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Another vote for P=Line CXX. That stuff is VERY strong. I refuse to try anything else right now, because it works so well.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Warpath is right. Each has its advantages and each person has his or her own reason for using one. Neither is wrong. The thing I like with the superbraids on spinning gear is the ultra sensitivity to detect bites that I otherwise am unable to detect. On the baitcaster the thing that I like is using it with my spinnerbaits and other heavy lures for long range casting. I fish Canada every summer and really benefit from using the 60# Power Pro for casting spoons and spinnerbaits for the pike. I can cast a country mile and still have the power in my hooksets to nail the fish at those long ranges. But on my lighter cranks and rubber worms, etc., I still use the mono because the stretch seems to help keep the fish hooked.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Give Iron Silk or Silver Thread a shot.


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

Trilene is the only line i use on my baitcasters. absolutley no memory after you soak it and put it on has just enough stretch. i have had no probs with it at all


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

heres another vote for P-Line CXX, awesome stuff. It casts well and has a slick coating which is easy on the thumb and cuts down on backlashes


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I like Iron Silk now. I used to use Trilene until I tried the Silk, now I have 6,10,12,25,30,40,50 lb Silk and plan on getting more 8 and 10!


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

Iron silk is top notch in my diawa baitcaster....i tried fireline in it, but it made to many crows nests.....fireline in my opinion, is better for spinning reels....


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I just spooled it with 12lb iron silk today. I'll have to see how it works.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Another vote for Power Pro here. The stuff is pretty much the perfect line. However, if you do manage to get a back-lash with it, it can tangle like you wouldn't believe due to how thin the line is. 

Plus, it is great for both baitcasting and spinning gear so you can buy in bulk 

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey, Rockbass turned me on to the Iron Silk this past season. And, I luv the stuff. It ticks me off every now and then, if i get a twist tail stuck, the 14lb line feels like 20 lb line! But, I use it on my spinning and casting reels. I love it.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

power pro here. great stuff, very strong. i dont use mono at all anymore for anything.


----------

